# Basement Shower/toilet Back up



## Kman (Jul 28, 2010)

I am trying to help a nephew with a basement bathroom problem. 
Problem-Shower and toilet 5 or less feet from each other and 5 feet from drain stack. Slow shower draining and toilet back up.
I have taken off the toilet after having scratched it up with toilet auger. Now I ran auger from toilet it came up in shower, ran from shower it came up in toilet. Still water backs up in shower when toilet flushed. Plunging does nothing, even when I capped off toilet with knock out, and plunged shower. Just a lot of metal and dirt. No flow increase. What next? How can I get the auger to make the right turn towards the main drain..?

Thank You for any assistance.

I am real close to cutting the cement and putting in PVC.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 28, 2010)

First off you need a drain snake large enough for a main drain.

Second You need a plumber operating that snake that has enough experience to get the snake to find the drop to get the snake going where it needs to go to clear the line.

This will take a person that has quite a bit of talent in drain snaking...

[ame="http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=appleton+drain+and+sewer&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai="]Here's a Google search for Appleton Sewer and Drain Cleaners[/ame]


Avoid companies that have rooter in their name unless you feel like paying premium prices...

You can pretty much be assured that the way this drain is plumbed that it is not properly done as a snake should follow the drain and not come up in other fixtures. There is most likely a tee where a wye should have been used. That said the drain may operate fine for many more years once cleaned or, it may not. A camera inspection will tell you what you have and exactly where the problem area is...


----------

